

How To Keep Track Of What You've Learnt - signa11
http://freestylemind.com/how-to-keep-track-of-what-youve-learnt

======
shib71
Spaced repetition [<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition>] is a
pretty well explored technique. Most flash card apps use it. One of the best
is Anki.

~~~
elviejo
Agreed Spaced repetition is way to go for what he wants to accomplish.

I like the way Anki manages cards. But prefer the Mnemosyne's spacing
algorithm.

